# 1966 Caravelle 666ft Sea Hunter



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I posted a pic of this watch on another forum, and realized I'd never posted it here. This was my Dad's navy watch. It's in great shape, but needs a service badly. Need to find someone in Seattle who won't charge more than it's worth.

Cheers,
Chris




























And for size reference, next to a 46mm Maratac.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Won't charge more than what's worth?...the FMV of the watch?...or the service? The charge for service should be a function of work involved without consideration of the FMV of the timepiece. Work includes time to source parts and parts prices. A watch with Caravelle or Seiko on the dial may require as much work/skill as one made by Omega (or more if you want better than Seiko's consumer watch performance spec of -20/+40 s/d). Just an observation from years of working on timepieces...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

BenchGuy said:


> Won't charge more than what's worth?...the FMV of the watch?...or the service? The charge for service should be a function of work involved without consideration of the FMV of the timepiece. Work includes time to source parts and parts prices. A watch with Caravelle or Seiko on the dial may require as much work/skill as one made by Omega (or more if you want better than Seiko's consumer watch performance spec of -20/+40 s/d). Just an observation from years of working on timepieces...


I get that, but financially, it doesn't make sense to spend a lot on a service for this watch, and I don't want it done poorly, so it waits until I can justify it. That's all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

For what it's worth, you're dealing with a Caravelle signed Japanese Citizen handwind movement. It shouldn't be an extraordinary cost to service if it's in decent shape -- certainly worth it to have your dad's watch working and wearable.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to agree with JP1624. The cost of the service will surely be worth having your father's watch restored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

V.I.T. said:


> I have to agree with JP1624. The cost of the service will surely be worth having your father's watch restored.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the first step is finding someone who will even do it. So far, I'm not having much luck. I'm not interested in shipping it, as I'd rather it remain in stasis than lose it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

heyheyuw said:


> I'm not interested in shipping it, as I'd rather it remain in stasis than lose it.


That may be the first obstacle to overcome. If it were mine, I'd rather risk shipping it to someone with a reputation for good work, than risk leaving it to someone who's business ethic is unknown. You can find price lists for servicing here and here. With a little searching you can find more, and then comparing them will give you some idea of the cost. That's a really wonderful keepsake you have there. Don't know if you want to leave the crystal as-is, or have it polished, or have it replaced and just keep the original.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Seikologist said:


> That may be the first obstacle to overcome. If it were mine, I'd rather risk shipping it to someone with a reputation for good work, than risk leaving it to someone who's business ethic is unknown. You can find price lists for servicing here and here. With a little searching you can find more, and then comparing them will give you some idea of the cost. That's a really wonderful keepsake you have there. Don't know if you want to leave the crystal as-is, or have it polished, or have it replaced and just keep the original.


The Crystal is actually in decent shape. I'm intending on leaving the watch as is except for the movement service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

like Seikologist stated, you're probably better off mailing your watch to someone reputable that is not close (insured, of course) than letting some hack at a jewelry store get their hands on it. Definitely go with someone who is familiar with Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle, specifically someone who understands vintage watches and the necessity to leave well enough alone and source NOS parts if possible. Good luck, clean watch!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

luderchris3 said:


> like Seikologist stated, you're probably better off mailing your watch to someone reputable that is not close (insured, of course) than letting some hack at a jewelry store get their hands on it. Definitely go with someone who is familiar with Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle, specifically someone who understands vintage watches and the necessity to leave well enough alone and source NOS parts if possible. Good luck, clean watch!


Thank you... It really is a lovely watch. That's probably what I'll do, but you know, priorities.

Just wrecked my car, so servicing vintage watches is down the list. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

The crystal is acrylic, so having it polished or replacing it really isn't an issue as far as the "vintage watch condition" consideration goes.

I can probably help with the servicing end of things if you need it. You're always welcome to message me.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

JP71624 said:


> The crystal is acrylic, so having it polished or replacing it really isn't an issue as far as the "vintage watch condition" consideration goes.
> 
> I can probably help with the servicing end of things if you need it. You're always welcome to message me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'll definitely keep your name in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Well... Just got it back from a local watchmaker who did a full service, including a new mainspring. He polished the crystal, but left the case alone. So far, it's running great!










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## wps (Sep 18, 2016)

wow that looks really awesome. found this thread because i recently discovered the watch and thinking about getting one. love that last pic!


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Where did you end up going? I was going to suggest Nesbit's


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

rymanocerous said:


> Where did you end up going? I was going to suggest Nesbit's


I actually used Arc Watch Works in Bellevue. The watchmaker had already regulated my Squale 1521, and done a great job, so I gave him a shot. I was quite pleased. I did not have him pressure test it, as the Crystal has a slight crack (it's mostly invisible but I was worried about the structural integrity at pressure), and I wanted to keep it original.

My Dad was a SONAR and electronics test engineer for Honeywell after he got out of the navy, and although he told me he never actually dove with it back in the 60's, but he did wear it often in pressure chamber training down to max depths of around 300 feet.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

What a handsome watch!


----------



## saalto (Jan 10, 2017)

Great story, glad it worked out and you were able to get it serviced. I have grown fond of these recently, might have to buy one myself... Seems like the prices just keep rising.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks. It feels good to have it back working again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome! Any idea what size crystal is in there? I am looking for a replacement crystal for mine and am not having any luck tracking down the part number. I know there are plenty of NOS crystals out there for bulova/caravelle.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Allenmay8 said:


> Awesome! Any idea what size crystal is in there? I am looking for a replacement crystal for mine and am not having any luck tracking down the part number. I know there are plenty of NOS crystals out there for bulova/caravelle.


Honestly not sure. I'm not a watchmaker myself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rzeles (Jul 21, 2015)

I realize this is an old post but does anyone know the crystal size and/or Bulova Part# for the replacement plastic crystal and where to get it?.

My watch has a case # inside of 637. Its an M9. (1969)

I have another an N1 (1971) with the lollipop second hand that shows a case # of 2876-0P or (OP).

All I could find was one that was 31.5mm wide by 4mm H. I dont want to damage the watch in wither case.

THanks



JP71624 said:


> The crystal is acrylic, so having it polished or replacing it really isn't an issue as far as the "vintage watch condition" consideration goes.
> 
> I can probably help with the servicing end of things if you need it. You're always welcome to message me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

